# My Eheim Canister Tutorial Video (Opinions?) (Version 3 Up!)



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Slow it down! I'm a really fast reader and no way I can keep up with that.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Slow it down! I'm a really fast reader and no way I can keep up with that.


Uh yeah thats why the video says PAUSE TO READ

It's suppose to go fast because if I make it go super slow for people to read, it'll be a 10 minute video. Each person reads at a different pace...

If people just pause it, then it doesn't matter what your reading speed is.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah but I keep missing stuff even with the pause button...

Great job, BTW!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah but I keep missing stuff even with the pause button...
> 
> Great job, BTW!


Yeah, you're suppose to pause it right when you see the next text so you can read.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I would suggest that there is audio of you speaking instead of the words (or in addition to the words). That will keep the viewer more captivated (something to hear) and will ensure that the video isn't too fast.

I have looked for a video on youtube showing how to actually install my canister (I get parts backwards), but there wasn't one of any use. I think it would be helpful for those just starting out to make a video with audio showing someone setting up a canister. For newbies, little things like measuring the tubes and cutting it can be hard to figure out. As I said, I still get things backwards in my Eheim. I'm finally keeping track of which parts go which direction to be sure it's done right. In fact, that's why I was looking for a video.

That being said, I think your video is great and helpful! Eheim doesn't offer a whole lot of info with their canisters so it's good to have a resource like this.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL, yeah I don't do voice videos because I'm shy about it. My gf says I sound like a sleeze ball over the phone and through digital audio recordings so....yeah...lol. I'm just self conscience about that.

I'll work on my British accent for awhile and we'll see. Maybe Les can give it a shot?

They better be captivated if they wanna get their eheims together dang lol.

I can add some music but u guys gotta vote on that.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sure your voice is fine. I'm not fond of my voice when recorded, but, hey, it's my voice so what the heck. I don't think anyone will care what your voice sounds like anyway. They're trying to set up an Eheim. :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely needs music.

What are our options?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Definitely needs music.
> 
> What are our options?


 
Any music you want, just name it and if I can find it to download, I'll download it and add it on. I just need a good deal of people to vote on it.

Just....nothing cheesy....its really up to you guys...this is TPTs little tutorial video so however you wanna change it I'll try it.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

How about the theme song from Jaws? :icon_lol:

Honestly, I'm not a music person with videos like that. Keep in mind that if the person is to pause so often in the video, the music will also be paused each time, as well.

I vote no music.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Complexity said:


> How about the theme song from Jaws? :icon_lol:
> 
> Honestly, I'm not a music person with videos like that. *Keep in mind that if the person is to pause so often in the video, the music will also be paused each time, as well.*
> 
> *I vote no music*.


LMAO, exactly what I sort of thought.
That's why I left the music option to you guys, it'll be like a skipping record playing.

I was also lazy to find one that fit as well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Dragonforce is so fast it would sound sick: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3FVdKe_Uw


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Dragonforce is so fast it would sound sick: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3FVdKe_Uw


LOL, LL, is that the kind of music you listen to while you drink your morning coffee:icon_twis haha


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nah, on the way to work. Then I listen to Enya afterwards ROTF


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Dragonforce is so fast it would sound sick: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3FVdKe_Uw


OMG, that drummer has to be on speed! No human can drum that fast!

Actually, that song would be perfect if you didn't pause the video. :hihi:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

So no songs?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Good job Natty!

The elbow piece with a slit,00:59,is supposed to be used where the output line goes over the rim of your tank,02:09.This prevents a potential kink there.

BTW,you might add a visual of you starting the siphon.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Natty said:


> So no songs?


You don't like my suggestion?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> You don't like my suggestion?


Oh, you were serious?

Alright if you can get a few people to post on here that they want that then I'll do it.



> BTW,you might add a visual of you starting the siphon


I dont think I want that image of me sucking on the end of a tube to be the first way you guys see me. :hihi: Wouldn't make a good impression.

Just keep posting problems I'll fix it soon.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice job on the video. I think it will be very helpful for new owners.

I vote no music as it can be distracting. Get your gf to narrate if you are uncomfortable doing it.

I agree the pics went by too fast BUT I did keep my mouse on the pause button to stop the action. Some of the words were difficult to see and it was a little 'wordy' in places but overall very well done.


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

Great video Natty, :biggrin:


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

Like your video. BTW, what video software did you use to make it?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Good job on the video.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

theres 2 different size tubes for the intake and outake?

So if I were to drill holes in the tank, and have bulkheads which connect to the pipes, instead of using a spraybar and such, what size bulkheads would i need for a 2213


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

Great video, I watched it all the way through no problem, two pots of coffee and the no dose seemed to help some too :eek5:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Kudos to Natty, I just used his video and found it pretty helpful. :thumbsup: If I hadn't watched it first, I would have assembled my quick-disconnects backwards.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I would have assembled my quick-disconnects backwards.


How is this possible?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

According to the video at least, the handles when open should be pointing against the direction of the water flow.

If that's not true, then that's an OOPS on Natty's part LOL

I did occasionally have trouble reading the color of the text against some of the background colors, Natty.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> According to the video at least, the handles when open should be pointing against the direction of the water flow.
> 
> If that's not true, then that's an OOPS on Natty's part LOL
> 
> I did occasionally have trouble reading the color of the text against some of the background colors, Natty.


It is irrelevant which way the handles are directed,(my opinion),however on the models with the same sized intake and output hoses I assemble them opposite to each other so I don't have to determine which goes where.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> According to the video at least, the handles when open should be pointing against the direction of the water flow.
> 
> If that's not true, then that's an OOPS on Natty's part LOL
> 
> I did occasionally have trouble reading the color of the text against some of the background colors, Natty.


Yeah, someone mentioned that to me awhile ago in another thread, there was a small discussion there. That's one of the things I'm going to fix.

Damn Laura, I guess you're not with us brown folks anymore.

I think I got use to my name being brown.

The text became hard to see after uploading. The original video looks okay.

I'll work on it though.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

the video was great =)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Natty-

Subscribe yourself to the thread and it will be easier to find next time. :icon_wink

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/74624-my-eheim-canister-tutorial-video-opinions.html


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Tutorial! I just used it set up my 2213, its much better than the instruction book:thumbsup:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

amp said:


> Great Tutorial! I just used it set up my 2213, its much better than the instruction book:thumbsup:


 
Thanks, anyone got any more updates? Imma redo and update this video right now.

Any other info I should include, tell me now. Man, I need to stop slacking off on my photoshop lessons....


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Send it to me I'll put it up on youtube as well

I need some more viewers and subscribers:hihi:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Send it to me I'll put it up on youtube as well
> 
> I need some more viewers and subscribers:hihi:


Getting subscribers on youtube is easy, either:

1. Upload illegal materials that are not yours, such as tv shows, anime, etc. Just make sure they're not copyright protected because youtube can delete those videos.

2. Do something dumb, weird, or interesting and post it up.

I use to have about 7K subscribers on my old account, but you sort of realize you're not exactly attracting the smartest group of people....its youtube...I should have known... :hihi:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

K, here's the new remake! I made it a bit clearer and a bit nicer as well. Made the text a lot more visible and I added a little bit of extra effects heh....and some added text, especially towards the end.

Tell me what you think and if there's any improvements need to be done.


Version 2 REVISED!
http://mochimochi.vidiac.com/video/4092b686-0794-4fb7-b0fb-9b8f003103ed.htm

My head hurts
















folks!


----------



## GillyJ (Jun 17, 2008)

never knew you made a tutorial video the second one is def better, pretty cool video :thumbsup:


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Natty, I sent you a PM regarding changes I think would help. You did an excellent job on the 2nd version.:thumbsup:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

deeda said:


> Natty, I sent you a PM regarding changes I think would help. You did an excellent job on the 2nd version.:thumbsup:


Yeah, thanks for all the advice and corrections, I appreciate it. I'll definately go and change it and make it better, feel free to tell me anything that's wrong or anything you think I should add to the video, I appreciate every helpful criticism.

I'll release another version in a bit. Thanks again. PM responded to btw.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Its telling me the video is corrupted.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

He may be making revisions to it. I viewed it earlier today.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

cant wait to see it natty! i just ordered my first eheim yetserday 
(i went with the 2217) so this should be great


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Its telling me the video is corrupted.


Yeah, its just the site I think. I checked it before posting and it worked then.

And yeah, I'm making corrections right now and I think I'm finished! Anyone know a good reliable high quality place to upload videos? I wonder did youtube up their streaming video quality.....


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I use photobucket, no popups like imageshack. :thumbsup:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> I use photobucket, no popups like imageshack. :thumbsup:


 
Higher quality streaming vids than youtube, nonpaying type membership, and can handle 20-50mb of video?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

vimeo.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Here, I reuploaded version 2 and waiting for version 3 to finish loading.

http://bentobox.vidiac.com/video/e5195b3d-6c2a-4344-a2c2-9b8f015d0338.htm

I think they killed my account or something on mochimochi? I dunno why....hope it stops acting stupid. I had to borrow someone else's account to upload in bento.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Deeda for the major spelling corrections. Wouldn't have seen it without the help.

Here's the new version 3! I added some more stuff to the disclaimer, positioning the inflow pipe, measuring inflow tubing, and some stuff at the end and of course fix all of my spelling errors that deeda pointed out.

Version 3!
http://bentobox.vidiac.com/video/b53e5762-808e-44ad-8e8c-9b8f016e622d.htm


----------



## GillyJ (Jun 17, 2008)

if you have time later i think a nice bg in the end would fill out the black behnd the text. great work:icon_excl


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

GillyJ said:


> if you have time later i think a nice bg in the end would fill out the black behnd the text. great work:icon_excl


Yeah, I was thinking about that, maybe a few fixes on my final version and I'll add a background to it. It's sorta hard making your own moving background though, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Natty said:


> LOL, yeah I don't do voice videos because I'm shy about it. My gf says I sound like a sleeze ball over the phone and through digital audio recordings so....yeah...lol. I'm just self conscience about that.
> 
> I'll work on my British accent for awhile and we'll see. Maybe Les can give it a shot?
> 
> ...


Great effort on the part of others thanks. On the voice thing though how about a German accent for Eheim instructions :thumbsup:


----------



## MB2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the video. It is very helpful.


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

i'm lovin that epic intro


----------



## Yurik (Nov 3, 2010)

*Natty*

Good afternoon.
I recently bought a canister filter Eheim Classic 2215, I do not know how it works
I would have really helped your video, please update the link, but it does not work.
Thank you.


----------



## Yurik (Nov 3, 2010)

Can someone help me and put "My Eheim Canister Tutorial Video" (Natty)


----------



## aerisxaria (Jul 7, 2010)

hi natty,
the link however, seems broken. is there any way you can re-upload this or point me into the right direction? 

i just bought a used eheim 2213 and although asking around.. i think i would learn better visually. i have a lot of questions especially priming and also what do you do to disconnect to clean the filter? thanks a bunch!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a really old thread and he no longer posts here. Sorry, but sometimes links get broken.


----------



## aerisxaria (Jul 7, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> This is a really old thread and he no longer posts here. Sorry, but sometimes links get broken.


darn.. i was hoping this would help. thanks anyway! will search around for answers...


----------

